# Fosgate T1500-1BD and 10 F Capacitor PKG!!!



## pitchblackcls6 (Jul 28, 2010)

Rockford Fosgate T1500-1BD Car Amp and RFC10HB Cap - eBay (item 110657338039 end time Mar-14-11 16:56:59 PDT)


not quite sure how to post the right link. but i have my Rockford Fosgate T1500-1BD plus the matching 10 Farad Cap for sale 3 days left. MSRP for the amp is upwards of 500 and the cap is usually about 200. so your gain is my loss. chosen a different way to go with my system. amp has about 1 hour of time on it, it pounded my RE XXX 12 quite nicely. I lost the birth sheet during my pre-deployment shuffle, but it was around 1800 at 1OHM. 
enojy the day!!


----------

